# Stacey Pictures



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry it took me so long. She is kinda hard to get a good picture by myself. She is always coming toward me. She is such a sweet girl, you are gonna love her.

Here is Mocha 04-16-09


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful doe...I love her eyes....  ..and yes... it does drive you nuts ..when they come to you...when you are trying to take pics.....You try to scare them away... and they look at you like...."Yea right"


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooo I LOVE her color.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH MY I AM IN LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In her pictures on your site I didnt think she had the facial markings but she does!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :leap: :stars:

She is so nicely built and oh oh I am getting way excited here THANK YOU THANK YOU for the pictures !!!!

Can I add them to my site?? Please


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow! What a beautiful little girl! Congrats Stacey, you're getting one pretty little girly!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Those eyes r stunning


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I LOVE HER!!!! Nice choice Stacey!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> OH MY I AM IN LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In her pictures on your site I didnt think she had the facial markings but she does!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :leap: :stars:
> 
> ...


Stacey those pictures were taken for you so you can use them in any way you want.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> OH MY I AM IN LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In her pictures on your site I didnt think she had the facial markings but she does!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :stars:
> 
> ...


 Woe.... I never seen Stacey beg before.... :wink: :shocked: :ROFL: but you know what.... I would to...that doeling is so pretty...... :thumbup: :drool:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

humph - tease me if you want............But I get excited over new goat purchases  

I get to bring her home in July  :leap:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Beautiful doe!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty girl! Congratulations Stacey......and Theresa that was so nice of you to post her piccie for all of us to enjoy :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> humph - tease me if you want............But I get excited over new goat purchases
> 
> I get to bring her home in July  :leap:


 I am excited for ya.....you are so Lucky Stacey she is a keeper :hug:  :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I hope to show her in August - if not I will at least breed her and get her shown in 2010! 

she is growing nicely and if I have my way she will be the first one bred for 2010. Haha look at me, 2009 kidding hasnt even started and i am planning 2010 :doh:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

She is just BEAUTIFUL Stacey!! No wonder you are excited!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwwwww....stacey ...it's OK ....you've got the goatie sickness... :wink: :help: 

They haven't invented a vaccine for that yet.....LOL


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

I thought they did have the cure....the doctor's orders are to 'get more goats'... :ROFL: 

Congrats Stacey...I've seen her in person and believe it or not..she's even MORE gorgeous AND friendly!.... :thumb: 

Susan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh boy, you are the second person to tell me how beautiful she is, I dont know if I can wait till july!! :wahoo:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful doe Stacey! Congrats!!! I have a few who do that too. No matter how you try, they're always under foot and you can't get a decent photo.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW Stacey, She is beautiful. Congratulations. That face is to die for.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I got on this thread under false pretense. I was looking for pictures of Stacie, but the only one is in her avatar.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

rkalgren said:


> I got on this thread under false pretense. I was looking for pictures of Stacie, but the only one is in her avatar.


haha there are pictures of me on the "putting a face to a name" thread


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey Stacey you are not the only one planning on who you are breeding to your doe and what ya going to be doing wiht her. Mine are not going to be able to be breed for a bit and I have already picked out there bucks that I want to breed with both of my new girls. What is it with me?? You all are bad infulences on me. :help: I going to need help ASAP or soon I am going to have a large herd of goats and a hubby that is going to strangle me.  You know this all started off with me walking up to a lady that owned a petting zoo and getting a job with her. Then I got my first goat. Now I want MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE. Someone help me?? PPPLLLLLLEEEEEEAAAAAASSSSSSSEEEEE

BTW Stacey I love her. She is beautiful. I can nto waite to see the babies she throws.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

She is stunning-wow that brown is awesome! Congrats :stars: !!!


----------

